# Pocket knife suggestions



## jake0531 (Dec 19, 2019)

Hello all, looking at getting a new folding pocket knife. I’ve had the typical kershaws and Gerbers. Any one here have skiff or used them before? I like several of their knives and hear good things about them. Looking to keep price at $50 or less. Thanks


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm 63 and have been collecting Case Pocket knives since I was 16 years old. I have over 600 Case Knives in the collection. I buy most at gun shows however,  Ebay is a great place to shop for Case knives. Go to Ebay site and type in Case knives or Case pocket knives. It will blow you away how many are for sale both new and never sharpened and very old that have never been sharpened. I have many other hunting and skinning knives made by other companies. CUTCO is my go to hunting/skinning knife for deer. You can find them on Ebay as well. Good luck finding your perfect knife. 
HAWG


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 19, 2019)

Another vote for Case. I have  several of them and other brands. I have my Dad's OLD fixed blade hunting knives too. Best knife in my book!


----------



## mike243 (Dec 19, 2019)

I carry a swiss army knife every day of the week, Victorinox brand I think, been carrying and losing them for 40 years or more probably , several sizes and configurations  ,rugged and even if your no Mcgiver it may save you some trouble 1 day


----------



## jake0531 (Dec 19, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I'm 63 and have been collecting Case Pocket knives since I was 16 years old. I have over 600 Case Knives in the collection. I buy most at gun shows however,  Ebay is a great place to shop for Case knives. Go to Ebay site and type in Case knives or Case pocket knives. It will blow you away how many are for sale both new and never sharpened and very old that have never been sharpened. I have many other hunting and skinning knives made by other companies. CUTCO is my go to hunting/skinning knife for deer. You can find them on Ebay as well. Good luck finding your perfect knife.
> HAWG





poacherjoe said:


> Another vote for Case. I have  several of them and other brands. I have my Dad's OLD fixed blade hunting knives too. Best knife in my book!


ive been looking on the case website, they have a lot of nice looking knives, I like all the variations they have, and some unique features i haven’t seen before


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 19, 2019)

I have several also .  One of my favorites was a 5.11 Tactical  single blade  folder with a clip . 
It's my lost ,,, found ,, lost again knife .  It's currently in the lost phase .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2019)

The most useful Pocket Knife I have is a Camillus TL-29 Electricians Knife. Just a blade and flat screw driver. I don't know what it's made of but holds an edge and can be made, shave with it, Razor Sharp. It's 20 years old and still takes care of business...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Dec 20, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> The most useful Pocket Knife I have is a Camillus TL-29 Electricians Knife. Just a blade and flat screw driver. I don't know what it's made of but holds an edge and can be made, shave with it, Razor Sharp. It's 20 years old and still takes care of business...JJ



Damn fine knife. One has been hanging off my tool pouch for going on 30 years.


----------



## forktender (Dec 20, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I have several also .  One of my favorites was a 5.11 Tactical  single blade  folder with a clip .
> It's my lost ,,, found ,, lost again knife .  It's currently in the lost phase .


I have a Benchmade that likes to take walks as well. It's been in the lost phase for about two years now. If my wife didn't throw it away in a stack of newspapers I know it's in the house somewhere.
I laughed out loud when I read your post.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 20, 2019)

It sounds like lots of good info here.
I currently only have a couple of folding pocket knives and I don't carry them very often. I have them for deer and hog skinning when I go hunting.  

My application is generally skinning animals and I have one other  fixed blade knife which is a fail safe tool for the wilderness that is legal "open carry" length in Texas should I go from the field and into town with it on my belt.

1) I always make sure that the blade is a good steel for the application, something with some carbon in it,  check the steel number and make sure it's a good numbered steel for your application

2) After that for skinning I try to get blades 2 inches or shorter.  That length is amazing for the amount of control you have with it.  Smaller = more precision and ease of control.

3)Finally for skinning I get ones that have a handle/body that is "skeletal" like so that you can wash material that gets in the handle and blade very easily.  

With all of those specs I am currently using less expensive "acceptable" steel skinning knives that are Buck brand.  When skinning pigs their hide will dull anything so I prefer to have a blade that will sharpen easily in the field with simple/crude sharpening tools and I don't have to worry about ruining the blade because it isn't intended to be a pristine blade.  I'm looking for just a work horse blade that will easily sharpen, hold an edge fairly well, and will handle a little bit of abuse very well.

One of them is this exact model.  Notice how it is small bladed and can be washed easily to get all the gunk out of it.








Depending on your application you may want to get a better quality steel than what I am using but again, this is all application dependent.  

A great example of "application dependent" is that I have ceramic knives and steel knives at home and use them for different things.  Slice chops off a pork loin with a ceramic knife or eat a boneless steak with a ceramic steak knife and you will know easy slicing/cutting heaven.  Try and debone something with a ceramic knife and you will be break it to pieces and throw it in the trash lol.
Use a quality steel boning knife and you will debone a piece of meat with ease.

So have the correct knife for the job made of the correct materials and u can't go wrong :)


----------



## forktender (Dec 20, 2019)

I don't leave home without a knife in my pocket very often.
I really like Case but my daily carry is a* 
Spyderco Paramilitary 3 black on black.*


----------



## Steve H (Dec 20, 2019)

Besides my electricians knife on my tool pouch. I carry a multi-tool on my belt at work.
I also keep a Gerber in my back pack.


			https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gerber-3-01-in-High-Carbon-Stainless-Steel-Clip-Point-Serrated-Edge-Pocket-Knife/1000014162
		

Very good knife, holds the edge nicely.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 20, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I also keep a Gerber in my back pack.


I have that exact knife . It's with the one above ,,, lost them both together after a hunting trip . 
That is a good everyday carry knife .


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 20, 2019)

Case, Camilus and Ka-Bar


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2019)

I have an old knife I got from the NRA, the steel is not very good, but I keep it razor sharp & carry it with me all the time. I don't have a CCP so I can't carry a gun, but the part of the country where I live it really is not necessary. Not much crime here, but having the knife in my pocket makes me feel safe. 
Al


----------



## oscar (Dec 20, 2019)

Three things a man ought to carry every day: a lighter, a bandana, and a pocket knife.  Mine's an old Case.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 20, 2019)

I have a few older Case knifes and some older Buck folding knifes, I have had these for awhile.
Always keep them sharp and people always want to borrow my knife because they know it's sharp.


----------



## Norwester55 (Dec 22, 2019)

It seems like Benchmades like to wander. I carried a Griptilian with the sheepsfoot blade for 10-12 yrs until I lost it at work. I think someone found it and I hope they're giving it a good home. (sniff)
I've been carrying a cheap Kershaw Cryo since and I do like the assisted opening for those times when you only have one hand free. I'm thinking I might buy another Griptilian as my Christmas present though.


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 22, 2019)

I found this knife by accident and it’s excellent. It’s a CRKT and I think it’s made in the US. Well under $50.00, at least the one I have. It’s a bit on the heavy side but durable.  At the rate I loose them this is my go to.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 22, 2019)

I forgot to include Boker in my list of knives.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 22, 2019)

Something I didn't say was I have sent several of my friends and family off to the other side with 1, I slip it in a pocket, right now I am at a loss, my best friend of over 37 years died suddenly and was cremated. I am hit hard with this loss . Give a good knife to your loved ones while they are still upright and can enjoy it. I carry a case birding knife when not at work. best wishes for all


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 26, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I have several also . One of my favorites was a 5.11 Tactical single blade folder with a clip .
> It's my lost ,,, found ,, lost again knife . It's currently in the lost phase .





Steve H said:


> I also keep a Gerber in my back pack.





chopsaw said:


> I have that exact knife . It's with the one above ,,, lost them both together after a hunting trip .
> That is a good everyday carry knife .


I had to bump this . Finally found this Gerber . Bummer the 5.11 wasn't with it . It's here somewhere for sure now .


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 26, 2022)

Don’t you get a warm feeling when reunited with an old friend?

I carry a Kershaw 1660 (Leek)
Best bang for the $


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 26, 2022)

On the ranch I carried a Barlow. In the islands it was a Gerber upside down in a belt holster. It would drop into your hand and flick open. 
The last few years it's a Sandrin TCK Best pocket knife I've ever owned hands down.


----------



## Hijack73 (Sep 26, 2022)

My lost lost knife that I miss like an old hound dog is a Gerber AR 3.0 coated blade with most of the coating gone.
It's been gone for 2 years or so.  I still have hope because I once lost it for several years before it showed up.  It's discontinued or I would have 3-4 of them.   I've had it since '96 or '97

My recently lost knife is a Kershaw Leek and I think it is really lost.  I'm almost positive I left it in a hotel room back in July.  

I never really came to like the Leek but it felt good in the hand.  That speed open gimmick is what I didn't like about it.  Remove that and I would have really liked it.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 26, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> I carry a Kershaw 1660 (Leek)


Nice knife . Yeah , I'm happy to have finally found this one , but the 5.11 tactical was my favorite . Thing is , if you look for them you won't find it . I'm gonna not look for the 5.11 tomorrow .
I bought a Kershaw folder when I was in my 20's . To big / thick to carry in your pocket , but it's a great knife for working with . Has thick rubber handles with finger grips .


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 26, 2022)

Here's a link to a TCK 2.0. Weighs nothing, slim design, out cuts anything. This is an amazing pocket knife. It's like finding the perfect pan. https://usa.sandrinknives.com/product/the-tck-2-0/


----------



## Retired Spook (Sep 26, 2022)

An original Emerson CQC-7B I have been carrying, every day, for 27-years. It's a little beat up but it _is_ the original "hard-use folding knife." It's like the American Express Card - I don't leave home without it! Rock solid and holds an edge.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 27, 2022)

A new one for me.






Bears and sons 103 4.5". Assisted opening. A first assisted knife for me. Nice build and a great edge out of the box. 
Bigger than my daily gerber. But not uncomfortable in the pocket.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 27, 2022)

Been collecting for 30 years. Have bout 500+ Some are pretty old so i dont carry or use, Old bucks, puma and many other big names.

These 2 are my EDC.






We live bout 13 miles from redhill cutlery.








						Kentucky's Largest Cutlery Dealer & Showroom | Red Hill Cutlery
					

Red Hill Cutlery is proud to offer the best knifes and accessories available. If are looking for a special addition to your collection or a perfect gift.




					redhillcutlery.com


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 27, 2022)

Here's some of my Sandrin knives. I have a couple Kabars as well but they won't fit in your pocket. The filet knife in the pic is a custom. The silver tck is matched to a custom left handed Draco Garra 1911


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 27, 2022)

I have a lot of knives, but my EDC is either a my Microtech 121-1 T...






...or my Protech TR-5 SA.5...


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 27, 2022)

This guy makes some incredible pocket knives. https://www.arizonacustomknives.com/knives-by-maker/elishewitz-allen/


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 27, 2022)

My EDC for the last 25 years has been a Buck.  Nothing fancy, but hasn't let me down yet.
Gary


----------

